# virtualbox-ose



## gianD748 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dear All,

I have desktopBSD (freeBSD 7.2 + KDE 3.5 on a Philips Freevents X59).

I need the virtualbox and therefore (as you can see in my previous posts) I have re-installed the OS several time in order to install virtualbox in a proper way and let it works. 

This time I have followed the instructions suggested in the text file  /usr/ports/UPDATING and therefore I followed what is written at the link: http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox. 

the installations was fine up to the command:

`# cd  /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod && make`

but it failed after the following command:

`#  cd ../virtualbox-ose && make`

you can see the problem at the end of the attached text file.

Please. Have you any suggestion?

thank you very much

gian


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 23, 2010)

try 
	
	



```
# make clean
# make install clean
```

perhaps there were leftovers from previous build


----------



## mix_room (Aug 23, 2010)

```
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist.
```

Seems as though you are having problems building the qt4-linguist package. 

I would suggest updating your ports tree, rebuilding the mentioned port, alternatively installing it from packages, and then rebuilding virtualbox.


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re to killasmurf86*

...thank you but it does not work. in the attached file there is the report.


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 23, 2010)

*re. to mix_room*

.. sorry, it does not work. the report is in the attached file.


----------

